# riding diary.



## est1991 (May 28, 2008)

since i've began ridding again i'm going to make a riding diary of everyday i get to ride.


----------



## est1991 (May 28, 2008)

ok, now that i'm out of the shower i'll start. lol.


ok, so i started riding again after a year off on monday.after about 5 min.s back in the saddle it all came back to me.  i conpletly fell in love with horses all over again. i also rode a very beginners horse, but it felt comforting.

that saturday i had my next lesson. i rode a more advanced horse that time and i was line leader again like i had always been in england and it felt even better to be back in my old position. and i learned more commands in portugese which was much needed, lol, in the first lesson i didn't understand what he was saying at all.

today i rode a different horse than the other 2 times. the horse was really pretty but it was lop-suded when i walk. i checked all her hoofs and felt het legs for any problems but i couldn't find any, i guess it's just her. and she was a bit speedy when we were going down hills b/c we went on a trail ride today. well, that was the SCARIEST trail i've ever been on. i want to do a more gentle trail next time. but i'm really happy with myself for not falling off and not getting off. i've had bad experiances with steep hills before and my horse was pulling against meand went up a different path that was really steep and stoped at the top. i turned around to see if the horse behind me followed and almost fainted b/c it was to steep. i got really nervous and tensed up and was SO close to getting off and walking the rest of the way. luckly my friend had just caught up and she talked me through it. but i attempted to turn around at least 6 times before i actually could, every time i did i got nervous, tensed up, turned back around, and almost cried. i really think i've never been that scared before, especially on a horse. i was completly terrified. but after wefinally got through all the steep hills and we got on the smooth path, the scenery was absoulutly beautiful. it almost felt like we were in the rain forest until the cows started mooing. lol. it was nice after i calmed down. 

and i found out we can go there when ever we want this summer to help out. in exchange he'll teach us how to bath a horse, lung it, and we'll get more free riding time. theres also some good cafes down the street so we can eat lunch there. i'm really excited for this summer! if everything goes to plain it will be great!


----------

